# speedy veg



## drcree (Feb 11, 2019)

i was wondering the general consensus of _speedy veg_.  i didn't notice it being mentioned on here and was curious what experience others have had with this product.  does it do what they say, is it as good as they say, do they stand behind their product and is it worth the investment cost?


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2019)

Never heard of it.  I don't believe you can speed up the maturity of a plant.


----------



## drcree (Feb 11, 2019)

i agree with you completely hamster regarding maturation, however, this product is designed to enhance growth.  the company calls it an _organic  growth accelerator_.   attached is the link for any who would like to have a look see:   https://speedyveg.com/


----------



## Locked (Feb 11, 2019)

drcree said:


> i agree with you completely hamster regarding maturation, however, this product is designed to enhance growth.  the company calls it an _organic  growth accelerator_.   attached is the link for any who would like to have a look see:   https://speedyveg.com/



It might well work but I think you can get really healthy happy plants just by doing a couple of basic things. A good wet-dry cycle, properly PHing any water and feed you give them if not organic, and feeding regularly. Stuff like this just sounds like a cash grab to me. jmo


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 11, 2019)

I looked at the website. I have not tried it. Sounds kinda hype-ish. That being said, I fell for some hyped stuff called prolific plant probiotics a couple year back. It was expensive so I bought the smallest container they had. Lasted me one grow. I’m hind sight, I think the stuff worked really well. I got some really nice buds. I think I will look into getting more next grow. $33 isn’t a lot to spend to give it a try as far as the speedy veg goes.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm not crazy about using products that they don't tell you what is in it.  And I think it sounds like of hype-ish, too.


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

I use this in My Coco grows and just last summer in soil
The roots do respond quite well , Big and white in hydro coco
towards the expensive side but I like it,


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

Healthy Roots Healthy Plants


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2019)

Stiggy, is that organic?


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

-+


The Hemp Goddess said:


> Stiggy, is that organic?


They say 100% natural ingredients  (but won't say what is in it ue to copyrights)
 Best for All Soil Mediums, coco, peat moss, forest humus. Helps increase root growth and protect them from bacteria and fungi. Can help cure root rot. Natural and organic compounds provides diverse and powerful microbe rich formula.
The Gold is for soil
silver for coco hydro
And not to mix Hydro-Perox in with it will kill the good stuff
I use it only during veg, and the roots really get big


----------



## bluegrasser (Feb 12, 2019)

STIGGY said:


> and the roots really get big



Hope my wife dont read that


----------



## STIGGY (Feb 12, 2019)

clearing bandwidth


----------



## drcree (Feb 13, 2019)

so it seems i'm the only foo that's tried it, eh?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 13, 2019)

even if it didn't work, you are not a fool. someone needed to try it, right? like i said, the prolific plant probiotic stuff i tried seemed kinda hyped but the buds i got when i used it were really quite nice and larger than i have gotten since. see my buckeye purple grow in my signature(should be a link). those buds are grown under 6 t5 bulbs(and i think some cfls too). another experiment i tried and forgot about and should have remembered...

does the stuff work?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2019)

Drcree, then I guess you get to be the one to try it out and report back to us.  A side by side comparison would be cool if you have multiple plants going.


----------



## drcree (Feb 14, 2019)

thank you all for your consolation.

i bought and used _speedy veg_ last year, and followed the directions per the website and packaging--1 scoop/4-8 ounces of water/plant, feed every watering.  it really cooked my plants.  i cut the dosage in half and it still burnt them and have finally got it to about .5 scoop/1 gallon of water, feed every third watering (and that is even hot).  i will mention the company does state a 100% money back guarantee if not satisfied, i was not and contacted the company 3x--none of which they responded.  they sent me some pending sale information which i politely responded, _to shake hands with shorty._ (if you think about it, you'll get it).

with that being said, the product did seem to spur the plants into growing more quickly.  so in the true sense of the product, yes, it did work.  i would not recommend its use on seedlings or young plants but once they develop, paring the dosage way down from company suggestion would be prudent.

the product is not cheap by any means but a bottle has 100 _servings_ and that would be at the recommended dosage of a full scoop/feeding/plant.  cut that in half or thirds you have double or triple the contained amount.

at present, i have only seedling plants to compare so no photographs.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 14, 2019)

Thx ‘cree. I sent them an email inquiry about their satisfaction guarantee. I will let you know if they respond. Did you wind up flowering the grow you used speedyveg on? Just wondering if the buds were any different than what you get without it.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2019)

What are the ingredients? I saw none.


----------



## drcree (Feb 14, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Thx ‘cree. I sent them an email inquiry about their satisfaction guarantee. I will let you know if they respond. Did you wind up flowering the grow you used speedyveg on? Just wondering if the buds were any different than what you get without it.


i did!  actually (for me) i raised quite a herd.  my wife has bridled me now to only a handful plus some plants.
the plants were beautiful and the buds quite nice, but not hard like i hoped.  the end product was/is very good.
gonna have to come back.  one of our injured wild deer is here for a food ration.


----------



## drcree (Feb 14, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> What are the ingredients? I saw none.


rose, et al,  there is a laundry list of ingredients so i won't spend all this time typing it out.  however the macro ingred's are per 10 gram serving: Magnesium @183 mg, Chloride @358 mg, iron @67 mg, potassium @21 mg and sulfate @40 mg.
the micros are per 10 gram serving and literally from aluminum to zirconium.  the included scoop is 11 cc measure.  there is a warning on the label to keep out of reach of children and pets.

oh, for those animal lovers, the hurt deer was fed.  it is a challenge getting him to eat and keep the others from eating food meant for him.  i do have a really cool story about this particular deer (assumed) if any are interested.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2019)

I bet we are all interested!


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 14, 2019)

I go thru 40 lbs of black oil sunflower seed a month (and 4 suet blocks) and have some of the healthiest squirrels you will ever set eyes on. Mrs Fogey and I are suckers for wildlife...


----------



## drcree (Feb 16, 2019)

thank you rose.  my wife and i have been feeding the deer in our back yard for about 20 years and now have a regular herd of give or take 23 at one time--every day.  about 2 years ago during winter, i noticed a young buck wandering through the back yard dragging his back right leg.  he had apparently been hit by a vehicle or snow plow and it was nearly off.  i went out and tried to talked with him (at a distance not to scare him) and poured some food out in front of him so he could see it.  he eventually went to it and ate and while there i kept talking softly to him to stay here and heal.  of course we both did a great deal of praying for this buck since he surely would become coyote fodder if he went to the deeper woods.  i admired his courage and since we had been watching the program, _vikings_, i named him _jarl borg_. 
long(er) story short he stayed the winter behind the garage and  then saw him up and walking on the leg, then trotting, then actually running.  it truly was a miracle indeed.  now this buck we have is, my guess between 3.5 to 4 years old but very greyed in the face (likely due to pain).  when i first saw him, i noticed he was hurt and quite thin, but did not show reluctance in coming to the food--wary mind you, but not spooked.  with the binocular, i saw his left rear hoof was swollen twice its size and seems as though he had been shot and he also favoured his right rear leg a mite.  his back was arched and was clearly in pain.  i slowly approached him and got within 20 yards talking quietly to him and putting the food where he could clearly see it.  after going back in the house, he would come to the food and eat--of course since he was injured the older does would come and drive him away from the food, but after a short while and they had gone, he would come back.  so i would sneak out to the garage and quietly open the door to get him some food.   if quiet enough, he would get it, if not, the others would hear the garage door and immediately come for his food.
after a couple of days we started seeing him 3-4 times a day and he would get within 20 feet of the house and seem to peer into the window--sort of making sure we saw him.  at one point i grabbed the binocular and suddenly had an epiphany.  i had only known of one deer that had broken a leg and healed---and it was its right rear.  this deer had the same broken and healed right rear leg.  it had to be_ jarl borg. _
for the past week or so, he was rather aloof and would stay a distance so i started calling out to him by name and he perked his head, and wagged his tail horizontally (meaning he was comfortable).  last night he was right at the garage door smelling the door and looking to the house (of course i went out to feed him).  he seems to be walking somewhat on that left foot, but is still swollen and has claimed a bedding spot behind the garage like he did before.


----------



## drcree (Feb 16, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I go thru 40 lbs of black oil sunflower seed a month (and 4 suet blocks) and have some of the healthiest squirrels you will ever set eyes on. Mrs Fogey and I are suckers for wildlife...


fogey, we had two pileated woodpeckers here the other day at the same time.  in case you aren't aware or don't have them in your area, these are the BIG honkin woody woodpecker birds that make that cackling jungle bird sound.

also, for several years, my wife has been feeding and cultivating (if you will) a bunch of flying squirrels.  now we have about 20(?) that we feed peanuts to.  both of us have had them take the peanuts out of our hands. really cool little squirrels with big beady eyes.  cher (my wife) calls them _squirrels on speed_.  i had taken some pictures of them in the past and will see if i can find them if you like to post.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 16, 2019)

We have cats that keep us and the squirrels from getting into a friendship unfortunately...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 16, 2019)

I have at least one pileated in the woods behind me. They look like they evolved from pterodactyls. Very cool birds.


----------



## drcree (Feb 17, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> We have cats that keep us and the squirrels from getting into a friendship unfortunately...


we have one cat (hmm) as well but it does not go outdoors.  it's a manx cat--so the woman says, and has a short stumpy tail.  i don't have the attachment to cats as she but that goes back to the first marriage.  my ex loved cats and we had about four of them in the house.  one specifically that i named, _skeezix_ (should have known better) did not like me and used to get on my work bench, shoot my engine parts all over the basement, then urinate in my tool box.  needless to say, that didn't go over well.


----------



## drcree (Feb 17, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I have at least one pileated in the woods behind me. They look like they evolved from pterodactyls. Very cool birds.


yeah they are and we were really excited to see them really close to the house.  we had ash bores and many of the ash trees tied and were cut down.  we can hear them cackling across the road so they must be eating hardy.
do you get black bears at your place as well?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 17, 2019)

had a black bear take my bird feeders off into the woods a couple of years ago. i find bear scat a few times each year. coyotes and foxes are all over the place and i have seen fisher cats a couple of times.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Feb 17, 2019)

Life in the country...I used to have all manner of wildlife in my backyard too, now just a few birds and occasional squirrel...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 17, 2019)

About a decade ago my dog and me got chased out of the woods by a pack of coyotes. I am thinking we got too close to their den and pups. My 130 lbs American bulldog scooting past me with his tail between his legs was pretty humorous though I would have hoped he’d stay with me in case I got attacked...


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)

kelp4less.com has root enhancers and growth regulators for much cheaper


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)

If you really are interested in this subject, I will recommend 2 books. They are text books and not a High Times publication.
Hormones, signals, and target cells in plant development by Daphne J Osborne and Michael T McManus
Chemistry of Plant Hormones by Nobutaka Takahashi


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 17, 2019)

lol... not high times publications...


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2019)

I think that Kelp4 less is a big reason we had such a great grow last summer. They sent us a bunch that i didn't order and they didn't want it back. So a guy on staff there took a lot of time to explain what I had and what i should use and what i should not use.  I did what he said. Best grow ever last year.  What a great company.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 17, 2019)

Because I thought I had read some scientific literature pertaining to uv light and thc, I did some searching. He following link has some info on it. I read elsewhere that the filter used in the experiment failed to filter out uv a so the study was flawed but only in that it does not eliminate the effect of uv a. Interesting read regardless of which side of the fence you are on. I’m going to keep my uv a supplement going. I don’t have the space (or motivation for that matter) to do my own comparison. 

https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/1286/274e9e6a286e8989e7825557ff49ce481759.pdf


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2019)

We have a covey of 22 quail that come and eat twice a day this winter. Several squirrels and 2 doves. I love them. Bud feeds them.  Brings joy in the snow.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 17, 2019)

We have morning doves, sparrows, red headed woodpeckers, blue jays, at least 5 breeding pairs of cardinals, some grosbeaks, titmouse, mice, chipmunks, squirrels, hawks, barred and horned owls, bears, fox, coyotes and more thatvall congregate by our feeders. It is a circle of life. I try to keep my cats in when the feeders are full of birds/animals feeding. Oh, we get a ton of hummingbirds too. I put out nectar and we have coral bells and jewel weed that they seem to love.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 17, 2019)

umbra said:


> If you really are interested in this subject, I will recommend 2 books. They are text books and not a High Times publication.
> Hormones, signals, and target cells in plant development by Daphne J Osborne and Michael T McManus
> Chemistry of Plant Hormones by Nobutaka Takahashi


I lol’d about that because I was reading a high times article probably as you were typing your post. Found a version of the first book on archive.org. Haven’t looked for the other one yet.


----------



## umbra (Feb 17, 2019)

I meant they are not geared toward cannabis specifically, but more all plants and Botany or actually cell biology


----------



## drcree (Feb 18, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> About a decade ago my dog and me got chased out of the woods by a pack of coyotes. I am thinking we got too close to their den and pups. My 130 lbs American bulldog scooting past me with his tail between his legs was pretty humorous though I would have hoped he’d stay with me in case I got attacked...


no kidding???  coyotes can be very nasty and (personally) don't think there is one domestic dog that is a one on one match for a coyote.  we had them howling across the road--which makes me nervous.  i don't want either of our two dogs hit by a half dozen coyotes.

a couple years back we had a black bear that seemed to have lost some of his human fear.  he stalked both me and my wife on separate occasions.  i don't play with bears.  i have a friend in alberta canada who hunts bears and he told me he would rather hunt grizzlies instead of blacks any day.  shocked, i asked him why?  he said, you always know what a grizzly bear will down, but you never know what a black bear will do.  plus, he said, blacks can climb trees, grizzlies can't. 
i have been in close contact with a good many black bears and they always looks back at you when walking away--and generally, they will circle around or parallel you out of the woods.


----------



## drcree (Feb 18, 2019)

umbra said:


> kelp4less.com has root enhancers and growth regulators for much cheaper


umbra, out of the root enhancers and growth regulators listed, what is/are good product(s) to buy?  that place is like toysrus--there is too much to confuse


----------



## drcree (Feb 18, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> We have a covey of 22 quail that come and eat twice a day this winter. Several squirrels and 2 doves. I love them. Bud feeds them.  Brings joy in the snow.


that is cool!  i haven't seen wild quail for a long time.


----------



## drcree (Feb 18, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> We have morning doves, sparrows, red headed woodpeckers, blue jays, at least 5 breeding pairs of cardinals, some grosbeaks, titmouse, mice, chipmunks, squirrels, hawks, barred and horned owls, bears, fox, coyotes and more thatvall congregate by our feeders. It is a circle of life. I try to keep my cats in when the feeders are full of birds/animals feeding. Oh, we get a ton of hummingbirds too. I put out nectar and we have coral bells and jewel weed that they seem to love.


of8, sounds like you and i live in the same corner of the country.  several years back i was at work and my wife called me and asked, what is a really big hawk?  i said a cooper's, why?  she said we have a big one in the back yard sitting in a tree.  i asked how big it was and she said, about 2 feet.  2 FEET?  that's no cooper's hawk, that's likely an eagle!  i didn't see it, but about 2 months after her sighting we were coming home and on the side of the road feeding was a bald eagle.  sure was surprising and beautiful to see him.


----------



## drcree (Feb 18, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> I think that Kelp4 less is a big reason we had such a great grow last summer. They sent us a bunch that i didn't order and they didn't want it back. So a guy on staff there took a lot of time to explain what I had and what i should use and what i should not use.  I did what he said. Best grow ever last year.  What a great company.


rose, dare i be so bold as to ask what you bought to help you out?  personally i don't like to talk on the tele


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 18, 2019)

i have seen some owls closing in on 2 feet tall but no hawks. no eagles here either though i think some of them winter in monroe ct. saw them a couple of decades ago when i lived down there. impressive birds. as far as the coyotes go, i  now walk with a handgun. not sure i'd shoot the coyotes or a bear but i like to think the noise would scare them. if not, i probably would shoot the animal(s)...


----------



## drcree (Feb 19, 2019)

found some flying squirrel photos but the majority are too large for server.  this one worked


----------



## drcree (Feb 19, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> i have seen some owls closing in on 2 feet tall but no hawks. no eagles here either though i think some of them winter in monroe ct. saw them a couple of decades ago when i lived down there. impressive birds. as far as the coyotes go, i  now walk with a handgun. not sure i'd shoot the coyotes or a bear but i like to think the noise would scare them. if not, i probably would shoot the animal(s)...


we do the same here.  you never know what you may encounter--two or four legged


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 19, 2019)

i trust the 4 legged over the 2 legged. i am not a hunter so i don't keep track of what hunting season it is. last fall i was in the woods with my dog and wound up 'bothering' 4 deer hunters who all told me i should have orange on. i am sure i was in at least one of their sights. probably my dog too. after the first one, i tried to high tail it out of the woods as quickly as i could and stumbled thru the remaining 3 hunters line of fire.


----------



## drcree (Feb 19, 2019)

it can get pretty dicey in the woods during deer season.  people get really ignorant when you're in the woods during deer season and not hunting.  the orange requirement is for hunters--not non-hunters.  but considering how trigger happy some hunters are, it may be best to stay clear until the season is over.
i have been a hunter ever since i was 12 and back then, we used to move around the woods.  now people don't generally venture into the woods any further than 100 yards from the road and then, they just sit there and wait for the animals to just bump into them.  humph...
now, i am one of those guys who can't climb the hills so i don't hunt nearly as much and switched to gunsmithing instead.


----------



## drcree (Feb 19, 2019)

it can get pretty dicey in the woods during deer season.  people get really ignorant when you're in the woods during deer season and not hunting.  the orange requirement is for hunters--not non-hunters.  but considering how trigger happy some hunters are, it may be best to stay clear until the season is over.
i have been a hunter ever since i was 12 and back then, we used to move around the woods.  now people don't generally venture into the woods any further than 100 yards from the road and then, they just sit there and wait for the animals to just bump into them.  humph...   now, i am one of those guys who can't climb the hills so i don't hunt nearly as much and switched to gunsmithing instead.

unlike you ol8, i trust the 4-legged more than the 2-legged.  animals, for the most part are more predictable.   every house around us has been broken into except ours--and that was because i happened to be home when they attempted.  we live in the woods and there aren't too many houses out here so people have a tendency to think they can help themselves to your property.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 19, 2019)

I think you misread my post. I also trust the 4 legged ones more than the 2 legged. I wish I had hunting in me. I have friends that hunt. I know it is necessary. Folks who eat what they kill are a-ok with me. I bought a hunter orange color for my dog. I need to get something for me too. Every year you read about some hunter who didn’t verify what he was shooting at and kills another human. #1 rule with guns - be sure what you are aiming at...


----------



## drcree (Feb 20, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> I think you misread my post. I also trust the 4 legged ones more than the 2 legged. I wish I had hunting in me. I have friends that hunt. I know it is necessary. Folks who eat what they kill are a-ok with me. I bought a hunter orange color for my dog. I need to get something for me too. Every year you read about some hunter who didn’t verify what he was shooting at and kills another human. #1 rule with guns - be sure what you are aiming at...


i *did* and apologize.  please forgive.  we do the orange thing for the dogs too but what i bought were orange balaclavas from cabelas--actually for myself, but then found they fit the dogs necks just as well as mine.  they don't seem to object to them plus there is considerably more orange coverage.

you are absolutely right about being positive what you are shooting at.  some hunters get too excited about seeing and shooting a deer and end up mistaking their targets.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 20, 2019)

Gives me(another) reason to go visit Cabelas...


----------



## drcree (Feb 25, 2019)

that would be like going to the harley shop.  minimum bill is HD, hundred dollars


----------



## drcree (Feb 26, 2019)

oldfogey, did you get a response by from _speedyveg _regarding their 100% guarantee?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 26, 2019)

No response. I am a firm believer in good customer service. Not getting a reply bothers me...


----------



## drcree (Feb 27, 2019)

same here.   thanks for the update though


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 27, 2019)

I sent them a nasty email. Someone finally replied. Maybe I am ‘sensitive’ but I didn’t like the tone... Screenshot above:


----------



## drcree (Feb 28, 2019)

fogey, 
typical how they always play dumb.  you phrased it very nicely but curt enough to show your frustration.  hopefully they will treat you differently than they did me.
by the way, i told them about the grow forums and would share how they treated me.


----------



## JazzyL8y (Mar 15, 2019)

drcree said:


> i was wondering the general consensus of _speedy veg_.  i didn't notice it being mentioned on here and was curious what experience others have had with this product.  does it do what they say, is it as good as they say, do they stand behind their product and is it worth the investment cost?



Speedy Veg was pulled off the shelves of several grow stores as the claims on it were sketchy.  

It claims it helps plants in "2-3 weeks"  and yet fails to address cannabis plants GROW in 2-3 weeks.   Total bunk.   Fail.


----------



## JazzyL8y (Mar 15, 2019)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Never heard of it.  I don't believe you can speed up the maturity of a plant.


 Correct.  
Too funny... I found this page because we have just finished dealing with a second client who used Speedy Veg and then had massive problems with testing.


----------



## JazzyL8y (Mar 15, 2019)

drcree said:


> thank you all for your consolation.
> 
> i bought and used _speedy veg_ last year, and followed the directions per the website and packaging--1 scoop/4-8 ounces of water/plant, feed every watering.  it really cooked my plants.  i cut the dosage in half and it still burnt them and have finally got it to about .5 scoop/1 gallon of water, feed every third watering (and that is even hot).  i will mention the company does state a 100% money back guarantee if not satisfied, i was not and contacted the company 3x--none of which they responded.  they sent me some pending sale information which i politely responded, _to shake hands with shorty._ (if you think about it, you'll get it).
> 
> ...



Dave, the owner of the company, hates cannabis and doesnt grow.  Ironic you talked about servings!    We TOLD him that was a stupid word to use for growers.. lol.   I work with www.tribeawake.com  We declined to work with him because his stuff fried plants.


----------



## drcree (Mar 16, 2019)

the product _does_ work if you really pare down the amount given to that recommended.  as mentioned previously, i am using <.5 scoop/gallon of pHed water and it still is a wee bit hot.  maybe .25 scoop/gallon of water may work better.  still working it out.
my wife's house plants seem to thrive on the stuff and have flowered like never before.

is it a bad product?  not necessarily.  the company does not seem to care about their customers and any promises made by them are completely hollow.


----------



## JazzyL8y (Mar 16, 2019)

So using it at recommended strength kills the plants?    Using it pared down is fine?   

Why do you think its ok for people to kill their plants to find out that its too hot for plants?     Bottom line, if used as suggested, it kills plants.  If it kills plants, its NOT good for plants.  The owner of the company does not smoke cannabis.  He made it very clear he thinks all smokers arent up to par with his non-cannabis lifestyle.   

He made the product for ONE reason, to make money.  He was given information from people who grow cannabis for a living how to better his product.  He made it *VERY* clear he cares not a whit about the person whose plants he kills.  Do some research to find out where the owner of this company is.    I dont think he is walking in free society.    You go ahead and market their product to help kill plants.   

I'll stick with Great White Shark, which does a far better job, and is half the cost.


----------



## drcree (Mar 17, 2019)

whoa, whoa, whoa chief!  i never said for people to use the product to kill their plants.  the salient concern was:  does it work?  in used in moderation, yes it does.  i don't care about the owner and his affinity toward hooch plants;  it makes no difference in the overall scheme of things.
the issue is, if it will help your plants grow--and it does.  your opinion is if it doesn't work _to your_ _standards_, it's a failure.  i disagree wholeheartedly.
if the owner of_ miraclegro_ came out and stated he dislikes hooch plants, your approach would be not to use _miraclegro_--even though it _may_ help others. 
further, you said, _He made the product for ONE reason, to make money.  _who doesn't design a product to make money??  do you think the owner of _great white shark_(??) isn't intending to make money on his product or he/they just wanted to make it to be friendly and helpful and expect no revenue on their product?
get your facts right and climb down off your high horse, sally.


----------



## JazzyL8y (Mar 19, 2019)

drcree said:


> whoa, whoa, whoa chief!  i never said for people to use the product to kill their plants.  the salient concern was:  does it work?  in used in moderation, yes it does.  i don't care about the owner and his affinity toward hooch plants;  it makes no difference in the overall scheme of things.
> the issue is, if it will help your plants grow--and it does.  your opinion is if it doesn't work _to your_ _standards_, it's a failure.  i disagree wholeheartedly.
> if the owner of_ miraclegro_ came out and stated he dislikes hooch plants, your approach would be not to use _miraclegro_--even though it _may_ help others.
> further, you said, _He made the product for ONE reason, to make money.  _who doesn't design a product to make money??  do you think the owner of _great white shark_(??) isn't intending to make money on his product or he/they just wanted to make it to be friendly and helpful and expect no revenue on their product?
> get your facts right and climb down off your high horse, sally.





What you should care about... is causing others to kill their plants.    What you say in this forum means nothing to those who never read it, buy the product, and then kill their plants.      It does NOT make your plants grow any more or less than they would without it.    You would do far better with Great White Shark, at least it works.     

Using as directed will kill your plants.   Its real simple.  Its a bad product.     Even you cant argue... the product is designed to KILL PLANTS if you follow the directions.   YOU SAID SO!   rofl... you are trying to argue this product is good, when you have already stated that to use as directed will do harm.      And he is making money HARMING plants?   And you think this is good?      

GEEE>..... when most people make products to make money... they make them so that the product improves something in the customers life.    This guy KNEW it was killing plants.. and put it out that way, to do JUST THAT!    

He designed this to KILL PLANTS so he could MAKE MONEY.      People design products, and give directions on how to use those products, to do no harm, and to improve their customers plants.  

My facts are correct, snowflake.        You make products to PERFORM  CORRECTLY.    He did not!   He made a product, and put directions on said product and you have already found out... to follow those directions KILLS PLANTS!      You want to support a bad product, knowing full well that someone who does not read this forum would never know how extreme the dilution must be to have the product work correctly.         

The owner of miraclegro does NOT make a product that was designed to work on cannabis.   So I could care less what he says, but, if you think Miraclegro is for cannabis, then that speaks volumes for your lack of industry knowledge regarding cannabis nutrients.


----------



## drcree (Mar 19, 2019)

i've said all i am going to say.  you like your product, go ahead and use it.  i never said to use miracle gro for hooch--you read into that.  i NEVER said the product was good.  i said i does work when pared down.  if you are going to quote, do it properly.
good luck with your plants cupcake.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Mar 20, 2019)

drcree - i was able to read your posts and understand that you are not supporting the product. reading comprehension is maybe becoming a lost art?  jazzy should probably go find another forum to spew her nasty rhetoric on...


----------

